# emerge gnome

## suniles

Hallo,

habe beim "emerge -f gnome" folgendes Problem. Beim downloaden werden einige Files (z.B. 

linc, nautilus) nicht gefunden und er bricht ab. Wo kann ich die abhängigkeiten ändern, oder welche möglichkeit zur Fehlerbehebung habe ich. 

Danke und Gruß 

Andreas

----------

## Beforegod

Mach einfach mal ein emerge sync und probiere dann nochmal emerge -f gnome

----------

## suniles

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Mach einfach mal ein emerge sync und probiere dann nochmal emerge -f gnome

 

das habe ich schon vorm ersten "emerge -f gnome" ausgeführt. Leider hatte ich das gleiche 

Problem bei kde auch.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

